# felt f85



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

does any one know what the difference between the 2011 and the 2012 felt f85 bike...


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

1 year. 

Do I win anything?


----------



## bobones (Mar 29, 2011)

The 2012 frame has a tapered 1.125" -> 1.5" straight blade fork, 2011 has 1.125" curved fork. 2012 has a Microshift front derailleur instead of 105 in 2011. 2012 has Sunrace cassette instead of 2011's 105 cassette. The Felt site had the 2011 56" F85 at 19.41lbs (8.82kg) whereas the 2012 is quoted at 19.98lbs (9.08kg).


----------



## bobones (Mar 29, 2011)

Saw the 2012 F85 in blue in my LBS the other day. It looks really sweet and the new tapered head tube, straight fork and fatter downtube are an improvment looks-wise on the 2011 model. Still prefer the charcoal/green/white colour scheme of my 2011 though.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

bobones said:


> The 2012 frame has a tapered 1.125" -> 1.5" straight blade fork, 2011 has 1.125" curved fork. 2012 has a Microshift front derailleur instead of 105 in 2011. 2012 has Sunrace cassette instead of 2011's 105 cassette. The Felt site had the 2011 56" F85 at 19.41lbs (8.82kg) whereas the 2012 is quoted at 19.98lbs (9.08kg).


2012 comes with a Shimano CS-4600 cassette, not SunRace.

-SD


----------



## arctic biker (Jul 31, 2008)

*Felt Variable Shape Ergonomic Drop,*

Got my F85 2 weeks ago, not yet being able to drive it, here in Finland is winter!
This is completely white,even brakes and 2011 model.. Carbon seatpost looks nice in my hardtail, rather comfortable too. Hardtail was kind enough to give his Ritchey carbon post to Felt. Looks nice too

Maybe Superdave knows how much drop and reach there really is?

Martti
Finland,


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

arctic biker said:


> Got my F85 2 weeks ago, not yet being able to drive it, here in Finland is winter!
> This is completely white,even brakes and 2011 model.. Carbon seatpost looks nice in my hardtail, rather comfortable too. Hardtail was kind enough to give his Ritchey carbon post to Felt. Looks nice too
> 
> Maybe Superdave knows how much drop and reach there really is?
> ...


The reach and drop on our VS (variable shape) handlebars is, well; variable. It depends on the size. Each width has it's own specifc tooling and bend shape, the narrower the bar, the shorter the reach and shallower the drop.

-SD


----------



## arctic biker (Jul 31, 2008)

*variables*

I know in theory how to measure drop but my results with this handlebar have been variable... 42 cm.

I will next week get pair of cx-tyres, interesting to see will they fit. They should be under 30mm widht and height .Roads are icy and lots of snow of course. Riding season starts earliest in the end of march. Too bad I have one operation coming and hopefully in june back to road. Would be nice get some experience on bike.

And I just found ask felt thread. Wonderful service, I must say
Martti


----------

